# Easy Root Options



## ocdad (Oct 25, 2011)

Novice user, tired of the stock interface and the bloated stuff that's always running in the background. Would like a root and flash option that won't require me constantly maintaining ROM, kernel, radio, all the components. Have heard good discussion on the Gummy root (if I'm using the wrong terminology, forgive me). Is this a good direction to go? Many thanks.

Ideally I'd like to improve response (phone is a bit laggy, but that may be because I have the stock micro sdhc card that's only class 2), better wifi connection at home (right next to router I only get 1 curved bar usually), and speed if at all possible. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## tcshort (Jun 23, 2011)

Easy way is to flash one of the gb leaks they come rooted


----------



## spdivr1122 (Jun 10, 2011)

What I did is flashed ep3ha debloated from p3droid. You download odin, download the rom and unzip it, plug your phone in without the battery and ours the volume down button and under pda you find the unzipped file put it in and press start. Extremely easy it wiped data and everything, but you don't get all of that bloat and the stock look


----------



## Chitala383 (Oct 9, 2011)

I did the same and i love it


----------



## ocdad (Oct 25, 2011)

spdivr1122 said:


> What I did is flashed ep3ha debloated from p3droid. You download odin, download the rom and unzip it, plug your phone in without the battery and ours the volume down button and under pda you find the unzipped file put it in and press start. Extremely easy it wiped data and everything, but you don't get all of that bloat and the stock look


What's ep3ha and p3droid?


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

P3droid is a member of team black hat. A group that usually gets ahold of leaks and releases them through their paid app. He is also well known for his kernels that he makes for Motorola phones, and does a damn good job at them.

For your other question. That is a leaked Gb rom. Leaked by Samsung. Shows that Gb is still in development but not a finished product.... which is very sad IMO.....


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

[sup]However, the last two leaks (EP1W and EP3HA) have run as well as any released phone firmware I've used, so don't let the "unfinished" bit scare you off from it. It's much faster and more stable than the newest released firmware.[/sup]


----------



## spdivr1122 (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry for not explaining those two.things my bad. But yeah, I'm running ep3ha and it works great. Also I know this sounds crazy but to save battery life make your handcent theme black (if you use handcent for messaging) and put up an all black wallpaper. so far for me it saves a lot of battery


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

spdivr1122 said:


> Sorry for not explaining those two.things my bad. But yeah, I'm running ep3ha and it works great. Also I know this sounds crazy but to save battery life make your handcent theme black (if you use handcent for messaging) and put up an all black wallpaper. so far for me it saves a lot of battery


Not crazy at all. AMOLED screens have self-lit pixels, not a backlight. If a pixel is black, no energy is being used on it at all...if all the pixels are black, then the screen is using no power. Using a majority black background most certainly makes a difference for the biggest power consumer on the phone.


----------



## ocdad (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes, I have brightness on the lowest setting, and wallpaper is mostly black (the whispy smoke one that came preloaded on the phone).


----------



## CoolRalph (Jun 22, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> Not crazy at all. AMOLED screens have self-lit pixels, not a backlight. If a pixel is black, no energy is being used on it at all...if all the pixels are black, then the screen is using no power. Using a majority black background most certainly makes a difference for the biggest power consumer on the phone.


very helpful. was curios as to which would be the best type of wallpaper for battery. i heard on some screens its better to have a mostly white background and others black but wasnt sure about the charge.


----------



## ocdad (Oct 25, 2011)

OK, got scared off from how complex this whole root process seems, but the phone is so bogged down and slow these days, I need to do something - the home screen takes 15 seconds to draw practically after exiting an app. So as it's been almost a year, curious, what's a simple GB rom that's debloated and stable?

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

ocdad said:


> OK, got scared off from how complex this whole root process seems, but the phone is so bogged down and slow these days, I need to do something - the home screen takes 15 seconds to draw practically after exiting an app. So as it's been almost a year, curious, what's a simple GB rom that's debloated and stable?
> 
> Thanks again for all the help.


Tweaked or Eclipse. They're pretty much the only game right now. They're both stable, but Tweaked has a ton of options.

Rooting seems complicated up front, but this is actually one of the easier phones due to the fact that it isn't locked in any way, and as a result, it is easy to get stuff onto it, and it's almost impossible to actually brick.

Sent from my GT-P1010 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ocdad (Oct 25, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> Tweaked or Eclipse. They're pretty much the only game right now. They're both stable, but Tweaked has a ton of options.
> 
> Rooting seems complicated up front, but this is actually one of the easier phones due to the fact that it isn't locked in any way, and as a result, it is easy to get stuff onto it, and it's almost impossible to actually brick.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1010 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks. Read some threads, looks like Tweaked 2.1 and a stock kernel is a good combination. All the links to these files in the sticky threads are gone, where can I obtain the files I need? Instructions hosted anywhere? Thanks.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

ocdad said:


> Thanks. Read some threads, looks like Tweaked 2.1 and a stock kernel is a good combination. All the links to these files in the sticky threads are gone, where can I obtain the files I need? Instructions hosted anywhere? Thanks.


While the instructions are rather minimal - *here* is the OP with all the files you need.


----------



## hooah212002 (Nov 3, 2011)

ocdad said:


> OK, got scared off from how complex this whole root process seems, but the phone is so bogged down and slow these days, I need to do something - the home screen takes 15 seconds to draw practically after exiting an app. So as it's been almost a year, curious, what's a simple GB rom that's debloated and stable?
> 
> Thanks again for all the help.


I thought the same thing at first. But the guides available (as dwith posted) are great and straightforward. It only seems complex because there are a lot of steps, but once you sit down to do it (making sure to go slowly and follow directions carefully) you'll be rooted in no time and wonder what you were scared of in the first place. Then, once you are rooted with CWM installed, it's a cake walk to get your phone just how you want it (unless you want ICS, of course).


----------

